# rod guide size



## todo012 (Oct 10, 2009)

One of my guides just broke but I cant seem to findout what the size is. it is for a spinning rod and a half dollar coin can almost fit thru the hole.

can anyone help me with the sizing?

Thank you


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I googled this a while back trying to figure out the same thing.
http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=42

I also think that Cabelas has a guide sizing chart somewhere on their site in with the rod building stuff.

I might be wrong, but I think the measurement is in centimeters, and it is the inside diameter that is the measured dimension.

And you might get more help if you post this in the rod and rig building section.
TjB


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The size is measured on the outside of the ceramic insert in MM


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> The size is measured on the outside of the ceramic insert in MM


And this is yet one more reason why I let other people build my rods!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

todo012 said:


> One of my guides just broke but I cant seem to findout what the size is. it is for a spinning rod and a half dollar coin can almost fit thru the hole.
> 
> can anyone help me with the sizing?
> 
> Thank you


Welcome to P&S. Take it ot a shop if you can. $10 job to replace it at most.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I agree take it to a local tackle shop or rod repair man if you know one and they can fix it and you will have the rod back in a couple of days.


----------

